# Milling Vice & Base ?



## dlane (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi all, got a supermax mill the other day 9x42 2hp 3ph waiting on a vfd now . This vice came with it and a degree base, the vice is nameless ,the base I could kinda make out a BP assuming bridge port.
Cleaned them up and painted today
I would of thought the 0 mark on base would of Ben above the bolt hold down hole, Guess its not the one for the vice , should I make a mark on vice at 0 when I get it squared up on machine ?.
The vice has no name on it , it is pretty heavy 17" long , jaws are 6" . There is a adj set screw on back of sliding
Jaw that tightens things up I guess ?.
Any body recognize this vise ?  ,  I thought the seller said it was Japanese,name might of started with a Y
Any thoughts good-bad vice ?




	

		
			
		

		
	
 The vice came with two sets of jaws ,hard & soft , the handle he gave me says Kurt       
Thanks any info
Derrick


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 5, 2015)

That could be a Yuasa vice.  They made quality equipment.  Pretty sure that's not a BP vice, they're made differently.  Do not count on a witness mark to align the vice with the table, it could be used as a rough alignment, but only if the base was never unbolted from the table.  Aligning vices is one reason we have dial indicators.

Unless you need to cut angles, I would take the base off and put it on the shelf until needed.  It will be a much more stable platform.  When machining, try to keep everything as close together as possible.

The set screw in the back will adjust the lift on the rear jaw, but if it's too tight the vice will be pretty stiff.


----------



## dlane (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks again Jim , your the man ,yup the base will sit on shelf till needed, that is the name he called the vice Yuasa
R8 collets came in today from little machine shop I got the 13 piece professional set , I'll tram in head and vice tomorrow.
Derrick


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 5, 2015)

Just a thought, does the "flat" line up with the "0" mark on the other side of the vise?  In other words, if you turn the vise 180 degrees does that same flat line up better with the zero on the other side of the base?   One wouldn't think so but it might be worth it to check.

-Ron


----------



## dlane (Jun 6, 2015)

Same thing with other side, the base is going on shelf with other nonessential stuff
Thanks 
Derrick


----------

